# Where to sell?



## Louiedog (Jan 6, 2012)

I will soon be starting a full-time job and the hours are very irregular; because of the job I will not be able to spend the time my hedgie deserves and needs  Nevertheless, I was wondering if anybody knew of how I could go about selling my hedgie.

eBay and Craigslist won't let you (and I wouldn't anyway because I wouldn't know who would be taking care of my hedgie...this I wouldn't like). That being said, does anybody know how I can go about selling my Hedgie Lila?

She's very cute (as most are lol), born 15-22 of November 2011 (about 3 months old as of now), just got done quilling and is in great health (never not skipped a day cleaning her wheel and cage, nor have I not skipped a day of providing her with fresh water and food).


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

There's a section on the forum where you can list your hedgie up for adoption.
I'm so sorry you have to give your girl away


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

You're not selling, you're rehoming.
Don't ask for the full price you bought her for.


----------



## Louiedog (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you both for the replies and yes, I will re-home her. I wasn't going to ask for full price either. I got her for $210 and was going to ask for $125..does that sound reasonable?...where on the internet can I post to re-house her?


----------



## Tina. (Feb 15, 2012)

Use Kijiji


----------



## TennHedgehogs (Feb 11, 2012)

what state are you in?


----------



## Louiedog (Jan 6, 2012)

Tinley Park, Illinois


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

I would say that sounds reasonable if you're including her cage, snuggle bags, any extra food, heat and lighting lamps....

You can rehome an animal on Craigslist. However, you can't say that you're selling her. That can get you banned (trust me, bad joke my brother in law and I played on my mother in law with her prized large ****atoo). Regardless of where you choose to look, you should always do a home check and an interview at your home to see if they are comfortable with your hedgie and to see what living conditions she would be in. If all else fails, find a breeder in your area that would be able to take her in with the promise she wouldn't be bred. Of course, you wouldn't get a rehoming fee from them, but at least you can sleep easy knowing she'll be in a great new home.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

I live in Villa Park, IL. I am not looking for a 2nd hedgehog but if you cant take care of her and need a temporary home for her...well I have the room. I wouldn't want anything to happen to her...

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

